# why ask for pics of java moss?



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'm getting people asking for pics of java moss when i sell it. is there a reason for that you think? it's pretty darn common and any google search will show a pic. other mosses, semi understandable, though iTrader feedback will show good and bad sellers, right?

just wondering if any one else had such odd requests.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Perhaps it's just to see what yours looks like health wise, or to see what size portion they will get?

That's just a guess, but many people like to see the exact item they are buying.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup i agree with Jan some people can be very dang picky


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I really like when they ask me how much it is when it is clearly stated on the post. Then when I do tell them, they ask me for shipping. Which is also clearly stated.

Makes me go crazy


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I ask for pics of plants before buying just so I know the quality and that it is the same thing ive seen in pictures online (just incase they dont have the name right or something).


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Java moss doesn't have a "standard" look to it. Sometimes it will be dark green, sometimes light green depending on how the seller grows it. I like to know what my plants look like before buying. Also I did a search on google on java moss. Some of them are just beautiful, and some just look ugly. 
I wouldn't call it an odd request though.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Revernance said:


> Java moss doesn't have a "standard" look to it. Sometimes it will be dark green, sometimes light green depending on how the seller grows it. I like to know what my plants look like before buying. Also I did a search on google on java moss. Some of them are just beautiful, and some just look ugly.
> I wouldn't call it an odd request though.


The color variation depends on the tank conditions, especially lighting. What it looks like before you buy means nothing if your tanks conditions are different. It's going to change in your tank. As long as the stuff is healthy, that's all that matters when it comes to moss.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

People sometimes just want to see what they are buying I guess. I agree though, it's just java moss.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, I'm one of the odd people that asks for pics of moss before I buy it. The reason why is because moss in particular has a tendency to be ground zero for hair algae growth. I like making sure what I'm buying doesn't look like the stuff I just pulled out of my tank and threw away.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

DMHdispute said:


> I ask for pics of plants before buying just so I know the quality and that it is the same thing ive seen in pictures online (just incase they dont have the name right or something).


Agree. There are so many moss variety out there that many people still mislabel them. so requesting a pic wouldn't be odd. Just hate to buy certain variety and end up with something else. Can certainly mess up the way you want your aquascape for sure.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm amazed people are even *buying* Java Moss, let alone asking for pics.  I sometimes have a hard time giving it away at our monthly plant club meetings so I feed it to my Scuds ;-)


----------

